# Need a roofer in the Gulf Shores area



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

We have a leak in our metal roof and I would appreciate some recommendations on a competent roofer in the Gulf Shores area that works on metal roofs.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Might send Claydoh a PM on here, he's a member.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

One of the fairest guys in the business is Jakie Bell 850-341-6779 that's Ms. Bells number I would def. Give them a call


----------



## Hawk80 (Mar 21, 2012)

B-ROD, does Jackie Bell do roof repair? Located in Gulf Breeze and in need of a roofer or someone who knows what the heck their doing to fix some wood rot.


----------

